# ISPConfig 3 - Spam



## hahni (4. Sep. 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ein Kunde von mir setzt einen ISPConfig 3-Server ein. Auf diesem habe ich die Standard-Installation lediglich um postgrey erweitert.

Genau dieser Kunde teilte mir heute mit, dass das Spamaufkommen sich um Faktor 10 erhöht hat. Die Mails werden zwar richtig als Spam klassifiziert, aber trotzdem kommen mehr Nachrichten durch.

Daher - so vermute ich - kann es nicht an der Standard-Installation von ISPConfig liegen, sondern möglicherweise eher an postgrey? Falls ja: was wäre zu beachten? Wie kann man generell den Server diesbezüglich restriktiver einstellen?

Viele Grüße

Hahni


----------



## Till (4. Sep. 2012)

Das spam aufkommen kann immer mal schwanken da es etwas dauert bis die Entwickler von spamassassin auf neue Spams reagieren können. Mit postgrey wird das nichts zu tun haben.

Aktualisiere am besten mal die spamassassin Regeln mit:

sa-update

und dann startde den amavisd neu. Generell würde ich auch noch DNS Blacklists einrichten impostfix einrichten um den gröbsten spam direkt zu blocken.


----------



## hahni (4. Sep. 2012)

Aber die Blacklisten werden doch nach dem nächsten Update von ISPConfig wieder aus der main.cf gelöscht, richtig?

Wo finde ich denn derzeit gültige Blacklisten? Ist das bei ISPConfig 3 noch nicht voreingestellt?


----------



## F4RR3LL (4. Sep. 2012)

Richtig, wird wieder gelöscht, kann man per Script baun das es gleich wieder da ist.
Ich verwende jedoch nicht eine extra Liste. Habe X Vereine drauf und keine nennenswerten Probleme.
DNS Blacklists mag ich persönlich gar nicht (hatte damit false postives). Aber ok ist Geschmackssache.
Doch die updates wie erwähnt bringen einiges. 

Gruß Sven


----------



## Till (5. Sep. 2012)

> Aber die Blacklisten werden doch nach dem nächsten Update von ISPConfig wieder aus der main.cf gelöscht, richtig?


Bei 3.0.4: ja
Bei 3.0.5: nein. Da geht das über dasInterface von ispconfig.


----------

